# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Điện Ảnh Trung Quốc Đang Hướng Tới Du Lịch – Một Tên Trúng 2

## niemtinvn

Điện Ảnh Trung Quốc Đang Hướng Tới Du Lịch – Một Tên Trúng 2 Đích

Cùng với việc thành công của các bộ phim nổi tiếng Tân Thủy Hử , Xích Bích ,Thiên Đường Thêu …. Ngành điện ảnh trung quốc có tầm nhìn đầu tư xây dựng cảnh quan phim trường kết thúc bộ phim không chỉ mạng lại nguồn lợi nhuận lớn về điện ảnh tiếp sau đó là lĩnh vực du lịch .

Tân Thủy Hử


Đông Bình trước đây là nơi hoang vu

Bộ phim nói về cuộc đời 108 vị anh hùng Lương Sơn Bạc đạo điễn lấy bối cảnh từ nơi sông nước hoang vu ở Đông Bình Trung Quốc . Hãng phim đã đầu tư 2 tỷ NDT để quy hoạch và xây dựng các hạng mục như cơ sở quay phim các thành cổ, khu hỏa tiễn , bãi đậu chiến thuyền khu dịch vụ, nhà nghỉ…với chi phí hoàng tráng sau khi kết thúc bộ phim nơi đây đã trở thành địa điểm du lịch lý tưởng cho khách du lịch tham quan nghỉ ngơi.

Xích Bích


Du khách có thể dễ dàng tham quan trường quay Xích Bích qua tour Bắc Kinh-Thượng Hải -Hàng Châu -Tô Châu -Vô Tích của du lịch Anz.

 Phim Xích Bích với kinh phí đầu tư 80 triệu USD,và hiện nay trở thành điểm du lịch Thái Hồ Tô Châu xem Du lich Trung Quốc.

Thiên đường thêu


Bộ phim có kết hợp 3 nền điện ảnh lớn Đài Loan,Hàn Quốc ,Trung Quốc

Sự kết hợp tuyệt vời giữa 3 nền điện ảnh ăn khách nhất Châu Á: Hàn Quốc,Đài Loan và Trung Quốc đã làm nên bộ phim truyền hình được ưa thích trong năm 2010.

Dự án đang triển khai - Trí thanh xuân


Triệu Vy đã lựa chọn khá  nhiều bối cảnh đẹp sẽ góp phần thành công bộ phim Trí Thanh Xuân

   Mới đây một số dự án phim đạo diễn trẻ Triệu Vy lựa chọn khá nhiều cảnh quay ở Nam Kinh, Thượng Hải,Tây Tạng, một địa điểm mới với cảnh sắc thiên nhiên đẹp như mơ nhà đạo diễn trẻ muốn nhấn mạnh vào phim, đó là Quý Châu - nơi có Hoàng Quả Thụ, một trong những thác nước lớn nhất Trung Quốc và Đông Á.Nếu như bộ phim này thành công đây sẽ là một điểm du lịch mới hấp dẫn khách du lịch

Nguyễn Bình : 
Du lich trung quoc Anz Travel .

Xem thêm ảnh và phim tại Blog: dulich-trungquoc.blogspot.com

----------

